# Need Help



## lukavic2016 (Jan 4, 2019)

Well Happy New Year!! Everyone let me start this thread with its either gonna be a good one or not so good one. I had the pleasure to meet a few audiophile enthusiasts over the holidays. Let me tell you I wish I would of met them a long time ago. In our conversation obout home theater sets I came to find out that I've been a vacuumer for premade subwoofers. After spending large amounts of money on subs that were absolutely garbage or just not good enough came to find out I could of made my own for a hell of a lot less and 100x better. Better get to the nitty gritty before I lose you guys with this long intro. So what I wanna do is make an IB with 2 Fi Car IB318's. As I did research on these speaker found they can push 16 liters of air which should give me plentiful of bass. My question or situation is this. I have a wall I would like to put them in. The wall is 13'x7'x14" deep. Which will give me approx of 50 cubic feet. Is this enough space to drive these speakers?? It's a wall I pushed forward to accommodate my fireplace so the whole wall behind the fireplace is empty. The room is 13x28x7 but only about 3/4 of it is for HT use.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Happy new year, welcome.
Yes, that's enough volume


----------

